# Unboxing the Maximus VI Formula: the gaming baord with an overclocking gene



## sumonpathak (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey people!

Presenting the Maximus VI Formula from Asus. The ROG board which is mainly for gamers.
Am not a gamer per se, but I had an immense amount of fun with last formula Board. 

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_01.jpg*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_02.jpg​Standard ROG box. All red with a flap and with all the information on both sides.
And here we have the board in all its glory.


*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_05.jpg​ 
that takes care of things outside the box, lets see whats inside.

Asus have provided everything except the kitchen sink and a pot in the box. (I would have appreciated a pot!).


*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_07.jpg​Now to the board itself..


*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_09.jpg​The first thing that catches the eye the ROG armor and the CrossChill hybrid cooling system. We will cover both of them in the review, so hold on!



*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_14.jpg​The I/O panel is always filled to the brim with the standard fare stuff. The reset button deserves special mention since it saves a lot of headache for closed cased and open case clocker's alike.

The supreme FX audio chip is upgraded Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC.We will see how good it is.


*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_16.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_19.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_21.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_20.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_26.jpg​That's about it for now.
Enjoy the pictures while i set it up and start playing with it!

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_13.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/rev/maximus-vi-formula/MVIF_27.jpg​Cheers!
Sumon


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

@sumon  you own so many rigs ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @sumon  you own so many rigs ?



Nop.sumonDa is a reviewer afaik.he gets all this stuff for free

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nop.sumonDa is a reviewer afaik.he gets all this stuff for free
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2



i mean to say the rigs in his signature


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 1, 2013)

own(ed) most of em xD
but i get stuffs for review.
btw am gonna need some feedbacks on the pictures.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

I will surely add maximus board in future rig(my dream PC)


----------

